# Need a Mexican style Rub - Want to make Carnitas Tacos and Tamales with the Pulled Pork..



## reeko (Jun 23, 2010)

I know that the smoker is not the traditional way to make carnitas, but anyway I wanted suggestions for a mexican style rub to smoke 2 shoulders.

In the past I use a normal rub (I found here) and the pork is good. But I tend to eat almost all of the pork as Tacos. So, I wanted a more Mexican flavored rub.

If it turns out good, I plan to also make homemade tamales with the pulled pork... MMMMMM.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

I haven't done it yet, but here's one that I found that sounds pretty good:

1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon crumbled dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
If that doesn't make enough then you can multiply it with the recipe calculator that I found: http://www.fruitfromwashington.com/Recipes/scale/recipeconversions.php

The recipe is from here: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Slow-Cooker-Carnitas/Detail.aspx


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a great thread on the subject, too: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88326/smoked-carnitas


----------



## chefrob (Jun 23, 2010)

i use an achiote wet rub on mine and it comes out great...............


----------

